# Mum helped boy gather brown snake eggs



## News Bot (Dec 20, 2012)

A QUEENSLAND mother helped her toddler son harvest a clutch of brown snake eggs and put them in his wardrobe to hatch, a wildlife carer says.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |




| valign="'middle'" |




|-






*Published On:* 20-Dec-12 12:31 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## caliherp (Dec 20, 2012)

That was a close one. That kid is lucky his mom found them first, and knew/asdumed they were hot's. 

On a side note. Are brown eggs that easy to incubate?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 20, 2012)

News Bot why you so slow?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 20, 2012)

No parent would knowingly put "brown snake" eggs with their kids. But saying that I did recently move one (a young eastern brown) from a family whose kid was looking after a juvi brown in his bedroom. They didn't quite know what they had, other than it was a snake. They presumed it was a tiger because of the stripes, but it was quite clear it wasn't that .... it was a striped grass snake!  (ok...aka a juvi brown)

Ps: not a good idea handling them either...but it just had to go to my growing list of stupid acts.


----------



## mcbuggsy (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah but at least you know what you're doing........


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 20, 2012)

Who told you that?


----------

